# Projects 2023



## jowwy (24 Dec 2022)

A place for people to add their 2023 home, garden and building projects…….will be nice to see what people have planned and see how they are going.

I have a few planned for next year….new front garden, extending the back garden back to its full size by removing the fallen down stone wall and refencing, new man cave.

what you got planned for 2023?..


----------



## CXRAndy (28 Dec 2022)

Got quite a lot of projects to go thru having bought a farm- that needs a fair bit to bring it up to our requirements. 

Power, drainage, buildings, machinery, solar are all on the list to sort out. 

Oh and learning the basics of land management


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Dec 2022)

Not a lot as our garden is low maintenance lawn, shrubs and hedges. The lawn is divided by a path which, on one side, is just anout passable grass, but on the other is almost completely moss. I have been considering re-turfing the mossy part but one plus about it is that that side is maintenance free and green all year round.

I shall think a bit more about it.....


----------



## jowwy (28 Dec 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> Got quite a lot of projects to go thru having bought a farm- that needs a fair bit to bring it up to our requirements.
> 
> Power, drainage, buildings, machinery, solar are all on the list to sort out.
> 
> Oh and learning the basics of land management



Dont forget to post them up andy, would love to see how it looks now and how it changes over time.


----------



## Hicky (31 Dec 2022)

Hopefully the time to do what I want to…that would be a first.
Manage 1/4 of the garden into the rose garden I’ve planned…I’ve bought enough roses for the job. All strongly scented so I’m hoping the roots take well.
Repointing the Yorkshire stone crazy paving in the garden. Stripping and repainting the stone cills to the front of the house….properly. 
I have the living room to completely redo and I can see the plaster either falling off….or needing lots(😏) of sanding.
There’s more I’d like to do but funds and more importantly time doesn’t allow.


----------



## postman (Monday at 16:56)

Raised bed planned,going for scaffolding boards.Then the compost from three large bins plus top soil.Then Mrs P has a list of shrubs and bushes to buy.


----------



## Colin Grigson (Tuesday at 08:27)

I’m very keen to finish my pool before somebody/dog falls in and breaks their neck


----------



## jowwy (Wednesday at 17:09)

Colin Grigson said:


> I’m very keen to finish my pool before somebody/dog falls in and breaks their neck



Banned from the thread lol….hope all is well colin.


----------



## Colin Grigson (Yesterday at 05:17)

jowwy said:


> Banned from the thread lol….hope all is well colin.



What do you mean by ‘banned’ Jowwy?


----------



## jowwy (Yesterday at 06:37)

Colin Grigson said:


> What do you mean by ‘banned’ Jowwy?



Sorry colin, i was just joking with you. but i will need to come a drill a small hole in the bottom of the pool if we have a hot summer.  .....hope all is well


----------

